# I need urgent help from any fellow German-speaking member.



## huksa (Jun 18, 2009)

Today, my RS2 suffered a minor accident. Nothing's too serious except that one of my wheels broke into pieces.. My insurance agent is unable to estimate the damage because we have no way to figure out how much the new wheel costs.

My wheel is 18-in MTM Cup 1 wheel, and I believe Weinkath is the one who manufactures them. 

I got their telephone number and called them earlier today.. But, as I have absolutely no knowledge in German language, Weinkath people and I couldn't communicate effectively.

Could any of you fellow members (who can speak German and preferably living in Germany) talk to them and figure out the availability of the RS2 wheel and the price (and possibly shipping cost to Seoul, South Korea?)

My wheel spec is 18x8.5 ET 52mm.

I emailed them twice, but they said they didn't received my emails.

Weinkath is located in Bornheim, Germany and their number is 02227 80 476
Their email address is [email protected]

On another note, if you happen to know anyone is selling a used MTM Cup 1 wheel, please let me know.

Your help is much appreciated...


----------

